# US Army Poncho & 550 Cord



## soggybottomboy (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

I picked up these two items the other day. The US Army Poncho and 550 cord are two items that I believe everyone should have in their emergency kit. Both items are very versatile, are lite, and can save your life. Please sit back, watch, and enjoy!


Amazon.com product links.
Army Poncho
Para Cord aka 550 Cord


----------

